# skimmer for a 29gal.



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

wondering wat will be a good skimmer for 29 gal.fish only tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well if your just gonna use it for the 29g tank there is a large selection of well priced hangon skimmers on the market. deltec make some good ones. dont know what other makes they have in america (im assuming you live in the US correct me if im wrong) hopefully one of the other US members can direct you towards a particular model


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> well if your just gonna use it for the 29g tank there is a large selection of well priced hangon skimmers on the market. deltec make some good ones. dont know what other makes they have in america (im assuming you live in the US correct me if im wrong) hopefully one of the other US members can direct you towards a particular model


remoras and backpaks seem to be recomended for smaller tanks. TuNze is good but a bit more $.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For me it really depends on your tank setup. If you have a sump or an area behind the tank....I would go with the Tunze Nano. That is what I have and it is sweet. If all you have is a tank....a hob would be good and I have heard good things about both mentioned by Sean.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im gonna second the remora skimmers. they make some good ones :nod: havent owned a tunze before but i have heard that they are excellent


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> For me it really depends on your tank setup. If you have a sump or an area behind the tank....I would go with the Tunze Nano. That is what I have and it is sweet. If all you have is a tank....a hob would be good and I have heard good things about both mentioned by Sean.


Good point i forgot to ask.

Are you looking for hob or in sump?

how big of a tank does the tunze nano do?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

IMO i dont feel a sump is worth it in small gallon setups. far rather use a good skimmer.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> IMO i dont feel a sump is worth it in small gallon setups. far rather use a good skimmer.


It all depends on what the guy is planning to keep. In small tanks...people use sumps to increase the water volume so they can keep the tank stable. My tank is only a 39 gallon cube. I dont have a sump...but it does have a couple overflows to a 4" space that has a refugium and spots for not only my skimmer but pump and heater. And I know cubes that are smaller have the same thing...just not sure of the size. The Tunze nano is about 4" X 2" X 9", not counting the collection cup. So it needs a decent area to function. I wasnt suggesting he get a sump...just that the kind of skimmer he will want depends on what he can do with his tank setup.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO i dont feel a sump is worth it in small gallon setups. far rather use a good skimmer.


It all depends on what the guy is planning to keep. In small tanks...people use sumps to increase the water volume so they can keep the tank stable. My tank is only a 39 gallon cube. I dont have a sump...but it does have a couple overflows to a 4" space that has a refugium and spots for not only my skimmer but pump and heater. And I know cubes that are smaller have the same thing...just not sure of the size. The Tunze nano is about 4" X 2" X 9", not counting the collection cup. So it needs a decent area to function. I wasnt suggesting he get a sump...just that the kind of skimmer he will want depends on what he can do with his tank setup.
[/quote]

Yes i plan on getting a sump, i should have let you all know that before.


----------

